# Can't play red faction: Guerrilla



## Jecht67 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, i'm in neeeeeeed of some serious help right here, and no, it doesn't involve alcohol or gf problems. I have been trying for hours to get this game working and i havn't even been able to begin playing it. It constantly crashes and crashes and crashes starting from the logo video clips to the main menu to logging into windows live but by far most of all it crashes after you enter the serial number, you know, when it's downloading your profile or something. And *always* 5 seconds after it starts downloading. I've tried literaly 60 times over. No joke. 

I've tried changing all kinds of setting incase of incompatibility with certain settings.
I've tried updating graphic drivers
I've even tried installing a second copy of windows and tried running the game off of that with no difference whatsoever.

My system specs are:
ASUS M2N - MX SE PLUS mainboard
ASUS Gigabyte Nvidia 9400GT 1024MB
AMD 64 Athlon X2 cpu
2GB RAM (don't know which type of ram)
Windows XP SP3 32bit

Can anyone come up with some ideas on how to get this game working? before i decide to peg this computer out the window.

BTW Is Tiber Septim here on these forums the same guy who plays VU?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Is this the DVD version or Steams Downloaded one.

If its from a DVD then try re-installing the game. If you have downloaded it via steam then right-click on the RFG icon and select properties. Click the TAB "Local Files" and select the button :Verify integrity of game cache".


----------



## Jecht67 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the DVD version and i have already uninstalled and then reinstalled a few times.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Make sure you have the latest Windows Game Live.
http://www.microsoft.com/games/en-US/index.aspx
Installing this will also override all existing Live files (not user settings). Its possible Live might be corrupt and could be casusing the crashes.

Make sure you have the latest Chipset and Audio drivers, you can get them here.
http://asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=loNjR1kiB2uHkijb
Also GPU
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_191.07_whql.html


----------



## Jecht67 (Nov 25, 2009)

Tried all that and it doesn't make a difference  I don't think this should even really be in the gaming support thread actually. It's not just this game that's having trouble running, it's also every other game too. Also other programs too infact. So the problem i think lies with the computer itself.

It's not a virus, because i had these problems before I even had the internet. Ever since that idiot technician messed with the computer when he was reformatting it, setting up the computer again and installing a few games.

And obviously it's not because of a corrupt OS, because i have installed a second copy of windows xp on this computer and the problems are the same in that one too.

Oh yeah, forgot to ask. For windows xp, was there ever even a demo version of SP3?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

There where Beta versions but they would of been overriden when the offical release came out.
Well if its not the software then it could be the Hardware. Here are a few utilities to help find problems with your hardware.
Everest: 
http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?ps=UE&lang=en
Tells you a lot about your PC and monitors Temps

ATI Tool:
http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/
Hit scan artifact button and watch for yellow dots or lines. Also take note of the GPU temp.

Prime95:
http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
A CPU stress test utility, mainly used for Overclocking but if your system happens to crash on stock settings then there could be a CPU problem. Also take a note of the temps.

Memtest86+
http://www.memtest.org//download/4.00/memtest86+-4.00.iso.zip
Use a Program to burn the contents of the ISO to a CD. Restart your System with the CD in the drive and press any key when prompted to begin a memory test.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

no there is no SP3 demo, cause if you have SP2 SP3 is free to upgrade, it's a service pack
if every program on your PC is crashing it could be a RAM or a motherboard issue
are you sure that your RAM and your motherboard are compatible with each other?
when this problem started to occur? did you upgrade anything?


----------



## Jecht67 (Nov 25, 2009)

@ karlos
I run the ati tool and scanned for artifacts. It was running for a long time so i aborted because i didn't really think it would end. Anyway, after 50 mins it never found any problems and the temp never rose over 56c 
Edit: forgot about prime95. My computer was able to pass every test.

@ rockmaster
I was asking if a SP3 demo ever existed because back when i didn't have the internet, i bought total war: empires which required the internet to install (but not to play) so I took the computer to a technician to install. He said that it was impossible to get the game running because I had a demo version of SP3. I wasn't sure if he was lying. (He said the only way to get the game working was to reformat the whole computer then install the game. Sounds odd so i wonder if he screwed right up and was looking to cover his tracks or something)

My computer started having these problems after I sent it to the technician. It worked perfectly before then, so i'm sure the ram and motherboard are compatible. I never got any upgrades.

It's really only games that crash. Other programs just get slower and slower and slower as the computer stays turned on. I often restart the computer to make it work better and often before i go to play a game else it's incredibly slow. 
Like for example, Just say if i'm using the computer and it's running fine and leave for a few hours but leave the computer turned on. By the time i get back, it's running so slow. Normally i can browse through the computer quickly and loads every window within a second. When i leave the computer turned on, it would take nearly a whole minute to open a single window and the entire computer in general is very slow.

It doesn't just happen when the pc has been left idle for a while, it also happens while i'm using it. It's been happening before i had the internet, and i didn't have any security software that might be running a scanner or something.

btw thanks for the replies guys.


----------

